# Would you like a Dark theme for these forums?



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

*Would you like a Dark theme for these forums?*​
Yes please 1344.83%No thanks1655.17%


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Would you like the OPTION of a black theme?. NOT A COMPLETE OUTRIGHT CHANGE, BUT AN OPTION TO HAVE A BLACK THEME IF YOU SELECT IT.

For those of us who have large monitors, the white can be a bit of an eye strain, even in a well lit room. Some forums offer a choice on what theme colour you want which makes for a more pleasant viewing experience, but would you like the option to switch to a dark/night time theme?

Example below


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a huge monitor, would like the choice to make it like above tbh


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always use dark theme on tapatalk. Don't mind white on the laptop though tbh


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

It's look too much like testosteronemuscle, i like it the way it is but then i'm old and don't like change.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer the white if im honest, the dark looks less professional to me. But if the option were there it wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Having the option would be nice.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Been asked for before, it will only work if there is an option to have both not everyone likes change


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

God, no. Large monitor... just have it in a smaller window. Boom.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Noooo I find if I have a black page with white writing I get an imprint in my vision when I look away lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chunkee said:


> It's look too much like testosteronemuscle, i like it the way it is but then i'm old and don't like change.


That is TM, I can see a thread I started on that screenshot.

I don't have the black background on though, there's an option at the bottom to change it so I have a pale grey background for my view on there.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't like the dark background. Think it looks creepy on Trostrone Muckle.

But maybe a darker blue would be a decent option, & more smilies etc.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Edited my op to make it clear that this isn't a poll to change the theme, but it's a poll to add an option for a black theme. That's what i originally intended but i guess some people are thinking 'change from white to black'


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Funk it, go for it then..


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Lorian

someone playing funny buggerz with all these old threads


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Lorian
> 
> someone playing funny buggerz with all these old threads


my guess would be barneycharles is back yet again with another, not so obvious, username!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Lorian
> 
> someone playing funny buggerz with all these old threads


Thanks, it happens from time to time. I quite like seeing some of the old stuff again :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Lorian
> 
> someone playing funny buggerz with all these old threads


it`s you clicking on the poll .


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes! Please

Im on 42" and 50" and that would be great, black YouTube is one of my favorites


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ewen said:


> it`s you clicking on the poll .


Not me mate, only pole iv done owns a barber at the corner of my street


----------

